# Brittany Ferries Code



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there someone out there who'd be prepared to share their Friends and Family Number with me. I 'm planning to return to UK via St Malo-Portsmouth route early October. Thank you!!!

Any suggestions re a cost effective stop over on arrival (early evening) in Portsmouth or up the road towards Winchester. If I get a move on I can reach CC Morn Hill site and stay over there is just over a tenner which is not too much.

>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Re stopover, we have stopped at Port Solent Marina the past 2 years when we've arrived back from Spain beginning of March. There's 2 big car parks and a sort of lay-by at the end of the road near the MOD. We've been in the one near the David Lloyd Centre and so far no problems. There's also good places to eat and a field to walk the dog, if you have one. Graham


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you too Graham for the heads up. I'll google it and have a look-see.

Another heads-up regarding BF pricing policies.

I have checked twice on BF (laptop) for prices, and lo and behold, the third time I checked the price had escalated by £30. Now I do know that they do this, so if you clear out cookies, BF won't know you've looked before. Or in my case I used my phone and lucky me the price was the lower one. 

Sneaky barstewards.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The same is done by ALL such companies AFAIK, even the tunnel uses "dynamic pricing", clearing cookies is not always enough, using a second or third or fourth machine to access can improve it. They often record the ip address and if you use that twice (same machine even after cookie clearing) the price goes up....


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I've read people saying the price goes up the more they check the website. I check prices from time to time and haven't found this, but I know the price goes up the fuller the sailing becomes or the nearer to the date of sailing as opposed to when the timetables are first issued. i.e. the more demand the dearer the ticket.

Just browsed "dynamic pricing" and it's a minefield. Apparently, prices for goods (not just ferries) can vary according to dozens of different criteria: if you browse on a Mac it can be dearer, or from wealthy post codes, or certain times of day, or if you come via a comparison site and so and so on.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I bet Amazon do it! And Argos??? probably not Argos as they have a printed catalogue too.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone else needs a BF code PM me!!

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all is there a code for p and o

barry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

P&O - be on their mailing list, or one of the ferry travel agents and you hear when there are 'sales'. (ferrysavers etc)

I believe DFDS do a special discount for seniors but ONLY if you phone, not online.

Tunnel do multiple tickets at a reduced tariff.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> If anyone else needs a BF code PM me!!
> 
> Andy


Happy to help as well :thumbup: Graham


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Is there anyone willing to share a club voyage Spain code with me. Off to Spain in January.
Rick


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tricky2 said:


> Is there anyone willing to share a club voyage Spain code with me. Off to Spain in January.
> Rick


I have sent you a PM


----------

